# Calendrier partagé par iCloud... Souci...



## Doctor29 (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous !
Bon voilà je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible. Je suis actuellement étudiant et suis actuellement dans une famille icloud. On s'en sert surtout pour partager les calendrier savoir qui bosse ou et quand, etc...

Dans mon appli calendrier sur mon mac, j'ai plusieurs sous-calendriers.
Un calendrier famille et un calendrier professionnel, tous les deux partagés pour que la famille puissent les voir.
Avant je mettais mes éléments du travail dans mon calendrier professionnel un à un depuis l'ent de l'école, mais depuis peu, j'ai appris que je pouvais directement m'abonner au calendrier de l'école à partir de mon calendrier professionnel via une adresse web.

J'ai donc essayé mais sans succès. J'ai créé sur mon appli un 3ème sous-calendrier appelé EDT (pour emploi du temps) et là je m'abonne à celui de l'école via l'adresse web, et tout marche nickel, mais impossible de le partager avec ma famille...

J'ai cherché et ça n'a pas l'air d'exister de pouvoir s'abonner et partager en icloud...
Je me pencherai plus vers une automatisation avec automator pour qu'il copie chaque élément nouveau du calendrier edt vers professionnel. Pensez-vous cela réalisable ? Peut-on faire quelquechose pour qu'Apple intègre cette fonction à l'app calendrier ?

Merci n'hésitez pas si vous avez des questions.


----------



## les_innommables66 (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Le plus simple est sans doute que chaque membre de ta famille qui en a besoin se crée un calendrier EDT en s'abonnant directement via l'adresse web de ton école ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2020)

Pareil.
Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse partager ce genre de calendrier.
En revanche si tu donne l'adresse à ceux que ça intéresse, ils devraient pour s'y abonner…

Autrement, c'est certainement possible avec Automator ou autre de copier les éléments sur ton calendroier partagé.
Mais pour ça, il faudrait faire une demande dans le fofo approprié : https://forums.macg.co/forums/applescript-et-automator.226/


----------



## Doctor29 (6 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Pareil.
> Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse partager ce genre de calendrier.
> En revanche si tu donne l'adresse à ceux que ça intéresse, ils devraient pour s'y abonner…
> 
> ...


Yep super je pose dans le bon fofo alors 
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses rapides


----------

